# EOS R - Cancel focus magnifier with shutter button?



## iamTTboy (Nov 28, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone was able to find a way to set the EOS R so that when you half-press the shutter button, if you are in focus magnifier, it will exit so that you can see the full screen again.

Half-pressing on most of the Fuji or Sony mirrorless cameras exits the magnifier screen but can't figure it out on Canon.

For the interim, I'm using the right M-fn bar and the record button for focus magnifier.


----------



## Dockland (Nov 28, 2019)

iamTTboy said:


> I was wondering if anyone was able to find a way to set the EOS R so that when you half-press the shutter button, if you are in focus magnifier, it will exit so that you can see the full screen again.
> 
> Half-pressing on most of the Fuji or Sony mirrorless cameras exits the magnifier screen but can't figure it out on Canon.
> 
> For the interim, I'm using the right M-fn bar and the record button for focus magnifier.


It's working on my 5D IV without any hassle. You might have a faulty device perhaps?


----------



## iamTTboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Dockland said:


> It's working on my 5D IV without any hassle. You might have a faulty device perhaps?


not sure, I don't have a 5D IV to compare with, only a 6D


----------



## Dockland (Nov 28, 2019)

iamTTboy said:


> not sure, I don't have a 5D IV to compare with, only a 6D


Ah, i find it a bit hard that Canon "removes" features. They usually add functionality. If it's not a bug in FW?


----------



## steen-ag (Nov 28, 2019)

Just turn the fucusring and it will magnify 5 or 10 times


----------



## iamTTboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Dockland said:


> Ah, i find it a bit hard that Canon "removes" features. They usually add functionality. If it's not a bug in FW?


the EOS R Menu and Settings feels limited and incomplete to me. I hope they release an update to fix this the exit magnify screen.



steen-ag said:


> Just turn the fucusring and it will magnify 5 or 10 times



forgot to mention I am using legacy non Canon lenses with no focus chip (Leica M and Pentax lenses) on my Canon EOS R


----------

